# |UPDATE: She found a home for them :D |Anyone in the Indonesia area able to take a pair of brown hooded female rats?



## Clueless_Lurking (Sep 18, 2021)

*UPDATE: A home was found for them*

Hello! 
My friend who is in Indonesia has to rehome her pair of rats due to personal things, and they are on a time limit of until around early October[She will have to leave October 9th, but they should go home as early as possible and before October 6/7th]. Is anyone either able to take them in and provide a good home for them or knows someone who can? They have been looking for the past few weeks with no success, and there aren't any shelters that could take them in, so if they can't find a home they may have to give them to a shelter/euthanize humanly [She has a vet that seems good with exotics in case. It's either that or they will be neglected badly in a less than ideal home. Also, there are a few personal things related to this so please don't harass them about this. Giving them to a shelter basically guarantees they will be euthanized as well.].

A bit more info about the rats:

They weren't ethically bred rats from a reputable breeder[they were meant to be feeders when sold, but they are pets], but they are very cuddly, no signs of aggression ATM
They are both females, the older one(mochi) is around 3 months old, and the younger one(kikufuku) is around 2 months old [These are estimates, as their birthdays are unknown. I'm guessing that they were 4-5 weeks when sold since that's around weaning age]
They are both brown hooded standard eared rats
About the transportation:

Preferably meet with in person
They will most likely not be able to travel far
Rats will be in a carrier with some of their old bedding, food, water source [like cucumber], and hides
Shipping them internationally is pretty much out of question[by shipping I mean like putting them onto a airplane]
They may have to use a delivery service [gojek, may not work for pets] for them, depending on circumstances
Some requirements:

Must have a good, correct-sized cage. Please DM pictures and measurements, and hold a paper saying either your Forum name or the name of the cage[Only so people don't copy-paste images from google]
Must be keeping these as PET rats. No breeding them.
Be willing to bring them to the vet, and have enough funds for that
Provide correct care, enrichment, diet, socialization, etc [Please either provide the recipe if you are making their diet or pictures/name of brand and food]
Some pictures of her rats























[THESE ARE NOT MY IMAGES. THEY ARE MY FRIEND'S]

Indonesia area is preferred but if you are close enough and can pick them up you may be able to adopt/foster them even if you arent in Indonesia.
Foster homes would be fine [as long as they follow requirements], but she will be leaving for more than 1 month and will most likely not be able to take the rats back after she comes back, although there is a possibility of it. She might come back around Dec/Jan.
If you end up fostering/adopting these rats, updates are greatly appreciated.
Recommendations for rat forums/Facebook groups for this are greatly appreciated.
If you know anyone who has the ability to take these rats in, and they are interested, please ask if they could take Mochi and Kikufuku in.
Please DM me if interested AND are able to help.
Information regarding their general area may be provided in DM's, but they may not meet with you at their house.
_I tagged urgent because she has only around ~2 weeks, but if I should not have tagged this please LMK. I have also read the rules and nothing here should be a violation of it but if they are please also LMK [I get worried about these things a lot]_


----------



## kurata (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey! i'm currently live in Indonesia, i want to have a pet rat but i can't find someone that open for adopt rat do you have contact info for a good breeders?


----------

